
Show HN: I made a bot that finds rhymes in videos. Here are some of the rhymes - stabiilize
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py_DStBkJko
======
disruptalot
Nice, been playing about with this myself. Can you share details? How did you
sync audio with lyrics?

